
I Hate Kanban… - heisenbit
https://hackernoon.com/i-hate-kanban-2c3abb235915
======
heisenbit
Visualizing work makes it transparent. But that causes problems in itself. The
author asks:

> how can we create environments that are safe enough to make continuous
> improvement possible?

